# Pink Box and 25%Haul



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had the pink boxes for at least 2 months, and I am in love. I wanted something that was small enough to put in corner, yet moveable and my god PINK. 












All together now, but not how I am using them. OMG, will you weirdered out by that downstairs toilet in back, hmm. will take down if so. 






Now 25% haul




Eversun, On a Mission, #134, #150, 168, 217 & 194





Buckwheat, Love Alert d/g, Stepping Out d/g, Half-red l/p, Vino, Hodgepodge, Plum 

Love Alert came with a bubble, not happy


----------



## driz69 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so jealous. Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love those boxes....But I must be a dummy...the toliet??/ what???

Great stuff!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 18, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh nevermind i see now...girl no one would have noticed that!!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh nevermind i see now...girl no one would have noticed that!!!!_

 
I put a big bullseye on it. I thought maybe if I just get it out the way, it wouldn't be as noticeable, yeah right.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you get your boxes local


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Nah. I had to send off for them at the originalpinkbox.com and shipping was a mother. But the little one cost no shipping at all. There are YT videos on 2 to them. The girl who introduced me to them is named luvhellokitty7. she had the medium sized ones

YouTube - Organizer for my mac makeup collection (only)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting about 10 and lining them up in the garage next to my husband's tool boxes ....Think that will get me served with divorce papers?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

No. But they wouldn't be safe. Probably would have big hammer dents and he would like "Oh, did I do that"?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah you're right spiteful bastard!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

lol

My husband told our neighbor about my pink boxes and I was mortified. He told him it was from all this makeup she has. I told him "do you want ev1 think your wife is a freak"


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't worry all your neighbors already know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....


----------



## eskae (Jun 18, 2009)

Great haul!!! Love the stuff you got!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool haulage!! I'm sorry to hear about your Love Alert d/g had a bubble. My Stop! Look! has a huge air bubble and I don't like it either. Also, the Pink Box looks so cute!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Those bubbles are B.S. got me wondering if someone used mine. so sad, so mad.


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 19, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## plimic (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 19, 2009)

I want one now! Gimme a Pink Box! Does anyone know if they ship internationally?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow fantastic haul! Enjoy your new goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I want one now! Gimme a Pink Box! *Does anyone know if they ship internationally?*_

 
I would like to know that too but the shipping surely will be enormous.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 19, 2009)

The Original Pink Box by Cala Industries - like no other box

They bill you form Amazon.com. So maybe if you can get international shipping from amazon, it should be ok. But if you call, I did, after I ordered because I couldn't find the bolts, but found them taped inside like he told me. they were so helpful. 

and shipping was a monster but not on the small box. The big one weighs is heavy.


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2009)

Excellent haul!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I would like to know that too but the shipping surely will be enormous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Shopaholic as I am, I e-mailed them, and I had to send them my complete address to get a shipping quote. So I'm waiting!


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had my pink boxes for quite a while now. I got two little ones, and they're already full! I need to save my pennies for the 5-drawer chest now.

God, husband is going to love that....


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 19, 2009)

It has so much room. I have so much room for stuff, that now I have trying different organization,just trying the right fit.


----------



## darklocke (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I would like to know that too but the shipping surely will be enormous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shipping quote to Norway on the 26" box would be $190 - $112 on the 18" box, so I'm seeing myself putting a padlock on my shopaholic urges to save up enough money for both the shipping AND the box.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 20, 2009)

I love, love, love you pink boxes! Me and my boyfriend were at the Home Depot about a month ago or so and i was looking at the giant tool boxes and pulling out the drawers and said i could use this for all my make-up! Yes, he gave me a dirty look and called me crazy but i guess i'm not!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 21, 2009)

great haul!


----------

